# Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug



## Criss81 (15. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habs mal in dieses Teilforum gepostet, weil ich mir hier die meisten Tipps erhoffe. Ich möchte mir gerne einen Floatinganzug kaufen. Da auch die kalte Jahreszeit bevorsteht und ich bisher nur günstige Thermoanzüge besitze ist meine Frage eigentlich ganz einfach. Den Floatinganzug werde ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich nur 3-4 mal brauchen, kann man so einen Floatinganzug auch als Thermoanzug im Winter "missbrauchen", also sind diese Dinger auch warm?

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Auf jeden Fall.#6

Da ich meinen auch nur ganz selten auf einem Boot brauche benutze ich den ebenfalls als Thermoanzug. 
Einen Penn Overall habe ich und der ist wärmer als die Cormoran oder Balzer Anzüge die auch habe/hatte.|wavey:


----------



## sunny (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Warm ist garkein Ausdruck |uhoh: :q, zumindest für mein Empfinden.

Die Temperatur müsste schon ganz schön im Keller sein, bevor ich in unseren Breitengraden nen Floater als Ersatz für nen Thermosanzug nehmen würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Im letzten Winter gab es Tage, da war das angebracht.:q:q:q

Wenn man damit irgendwo am See rumrennt, sollte man einen nehmen, der nicht gerade knallrot oder feuergelb ist.

Sonst sieht man aus wie eine Leuchtreklame . . . :m


----------



## Criss81 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

na dann lohnt sich die Anschaffung ja, der eigentlich Grund für die Anschaffung ist ja eine geplante Boddentour im Winter. Ist da so nen Floater auch übertrieben? Ich könnte mir ja auch einen leihen, aber ich bin auch ne Frostbeule und mir kann es im Winter eh nicht warm genug sein, deshalb die Idee so ein teil zu kaufen. 

Empfehlung für Anzuge bis 200€?

Grüße und danke für die Antworten,
Chris


----------



## goolgetter (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Ich habe mir 2006 einen Einteiler von Fladen gekauft.
Hatte ihn bisher viermal mit nach Norwegen und im Herbst/Winter auch auf dem Boot hierzulande an. Kann ich einfach nur Empfehlen. Hatte ihn bei ebay für 150€ gekauft.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fladen-845-GS-Sc...15?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item563f6be807

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103574


----------



## antonio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

auch wenn sie floater genannt werden, die hauptaufgabe dieser teile ist der schutz vor unterkühlung im wasser oder sollte es zumindest sein.
und das gleiche funktioniert auch bestens außerhalb des wassers.
wenns dann noch ein atmungsaktiver ist um so besser.

antonio


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Moin Moin ,


Criss81 schrieb:


> Den Floatinganzug werde ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich nur 3-4 mal brauchen, kann man so einen Floatinganzug auch als Thermoanzug im Winter "missbrauchen", also sind diese Dinger auch warm?
> 
> Grüße
> Chris


jupp kannste . Kann da auch nur unserm Ober Boardferkel "sunny":q nur zustimmen . Selbst im Januar bei Wind und Welle auf der Ostsee reicht ein leichter Pullover und eine dünne lange Unterbüx . Das auch nur wegen des Schweißes .  Die Flaoter haben auch noch den Vorteil , das sie immer Wasserdicht sind .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Ich habe diesen hier:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...1pc&xploidID=89cd53273341ad292f8d8da923af4591

Bin aber (zum Glück) noch nicht reingefallen . . . :m

Kann dir also nix über den Tiefgang sagen.:q:q:q

Sehr warm issa jedenfalls.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xxxtside (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*



Criss81 schrieb:


> na dann lohnt sich die Anschaffung ja, der eigentlich Grund für die Anschaffung ist ja eine geplante Boddentour im Winter. Ist da so nen Floater auch übertrieben? Ich könnte mir ja auch einen leihen, aber ich bin auch ne Frostbeule und mir kann es im Winter eh nicht warm genug sein, deshalb die Idee so ein teil zu kaufen.
> 
> Empfehlung für Anzuge bis 200€?
> 
> ...


 
also im winter auf dem bodden würde ich unbedingt nen floater anziehen! einteiler bietet mehr sicherheit!!

sundridge en-tec, fladen 845gs oder mullion aquafloat supreme sollten in dem preislimit liegen...

habe selbst den mullion


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Moin Moin ,


> Empfehlung für Anzuge bis 200€?


Ultimate ( hab ich seit gut 6 Jahren ) , den trage ich in Verbindung mit Weste auf der See . Kostet als 2teiler so um die 100 € und sollte bei Deinen Anforderungen reichen .
Ob nun als Kombi oder als 2teiler , da gehen die Gemüter aus einander . Ich persönlich mag lieber den 2teiler weil ich so besser auf´s Wetter reagieren kann und es bei den menschlichen Bedürfnissen auch einfacher ist nur die Hose .....


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sunny (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Im Winter auf'n Bodden würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nen Floater anziehen |supergri. 

Ich habe nen Einteiler von Mullion (1MD7) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Da kocht dir der Blut in Ader.

Meiner ist wahrscheinlich nen büschen moderner als der von hornhechteutin. Ich habe auch in halber Höhe nen Reisverschluss und muss so nicht den ganzen Anzug ausziehen, wenn ich dem Lurch mal kurz die Umgebung zeigen will .

Bin aber ehrlich geneigt, mir beim nächsten mal nen 2-Teiler zu kaufen, damit ich ggf. einfach mal die nur die Jacke ausziehen kann, wenn auf'm Wasser mal die Sonne rauskommt und mir wieder zu kuschelig wird. Da muss ich hornie wieder zustimmen :q.


----------



## Criss81 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

na da hab ich wohl das richtige Teilforum gefunden, hab nu selber mal nen bisschen bie Ebay und co. geschaut, da ist ja einiges was in dem Preisrahmen liegt und auch deutlich darunter. 

nochmals danke für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## antonio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

aber auf dem boot die 275er weste nicht vergessen.
auch wenn ein zweiteiler bequemer sein soll vom sicherheitsaspekt her immer nen einteiler nehmen.

antonio


----------



## Macker (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Ich habe den Sundrige en-tec als 2 teiler kostet bei Moritz in Kaki 130€ Ich habe im letzten Winter nicht gefroren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stokker (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sundrige en-tec als 2 teiler kostet bei Moritz in Kaki 130€ Ich habe im letzten Winter nicht gefroren.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
In Kaki.
Sehr praktisch ,wenn du wirklich mal allein baden gehst.Übersieht dich garantiert jeder.


Wie kommst du denn zu so einer Farbgebung ?
Das geht am Zweck vorbei , finde ich persönlich.Er soll ja nicht nur warmhalten, sondern auch optisch helfen dem Träger zu helfen.

In der Regel sind doch alle ( mein Abu Garcia Einteiler ist Gelb mit Blau)in sichtbaren Farben gehalten.

Warm sind die Dinger ja einmalig, und im Schlauchboot ist man damit schon ziemlich gehandicapt, weil man sehr unbeweglich ist.
Aber immerhin steckt man warm.


----------



## Hobo1960 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Die Aussage von Prof. Tinka kann ich nur bestätigen !!! Hol Dir den Penn, ca 90-110,- Eu . ist das Geld wert !!!!!!!

LG Hobo1960


----------



## Macker (16. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*



Stokker schrieb:


> In Kaki.
> Sehr praktisch ,wenn du wirklich mal allein baden gehst.Übersieht dich garantiert jeder.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Die Farbe des Floaters ist Blau/Rot weiß.
Aber Ich habe ihn bei Moritz in KA lten KI rchen gekauft.
Wenn dein Penn Anzug Klobig und Schwer ist probier den Sundrige der ist Leicht und bequem.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Henryhst (16. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Habe mir gestern den von Penn Geholt hatte erst auch die überlegung nen 2teiler zu holen aber denn sagte mir die verkäuferin das ein einteiler viel sicherer ist da man bei nem 2teiler geneigt ist jacke aucszuziehen und denn ist der sin des anzugs dahin....hätte mit dem tip nicht gerechnet.
1Teiler 129EURO und 2Teiler 149EURO.

hab jetzt den einteiler=) auch nur wegen dem tip!
Naja mein revier sind die Bodden

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Die Farbe des Floaters ist Blau/Rot weiß.
> Aber Ich habe ihn bei Moritz in KA lten KI rchen gekauft.
> 
> Alles klar. Das kannte ich auch noch nicht.:q


----------



## JigTim (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich kann nur die Team Daiwa Anzüge empfehlen!

Egal ob Floating oder Standard, die Teile sind echt ihr Geld wert.
Super verabeitet und auch mal wirklich wasserdicht.

Preis ist mittlerweile auch ok.. Irgendwie so 130 Euronen...

Gruß

Tim


----------



## DropShotter (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Moin zusammen!

Würdet ihr nun einen Ein- oder Zweiteiler empfehlen?? 

Bei Gerlinger gibt es im Moment die Penn Wavemaster Schwimmanzüge für 75 bzw 79 € + Versand!

Würde mir gern einen von beiden für das Angeln auf'm Bodden und für Norwegen zulegen!

Zweiteiler ist bestimmt praktischer! Einteiler ist sicherer und hält noch wärmer!

Gruß

DropShotter#h


----------



## Helios (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Hatte mir erst einen Einteiler besorgt und den Entschluß schon am ersten Tag in Norwegen bereut, ein Zweiteiler ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. 
Nicht nur was den Tragekomfort angeht, manchmal muß man für dringende Angelegenheiten den Floater verlassen und bei einem Einteiler geht das manchmal nicht wirklich schnell :q.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## volkerm (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Hallo Chris,

ich hatte einen günstigen Einteiler, und habe ihn wieder verkauft.
Zu klobig, zu schwer, schlechte Bewegungsfreiheit.
Dann durfte ich in Kaki mal alle Preislagen durchfingern.
Wo dann die Haptik passte, passte das Preisschild nicht zum Geldbeutel#q.
Probiere, wenn möglich, an, wo die Auswahl groß ist.
Bei mir wird es wohl ein zweiteilger Sundridge atmungsaktiv werden.
Brauche ihn aber öfter, wohne in Boddennähe|supergri.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## todes.timo (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Sunridge en tec hat meine Frau (und die friert immer ), damit ist sie super Zufrieden, ich selber habe ein von Mullion ( ist der Hammer ), bei ebay ersteigert für 123 Euro, kostet zurzeit 269 Euro.


----------



## volkerm (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

Hallo,

ich habe in der Bucht unterseitig zugeschlagen.
Sympatex- Segelhose für 40EU.
Das ist damit schon mal erledigt.
Vor Allem hat das Ding vorne innenliegend einen wasserdicht verleimten Latz, damit Dir im Sitzen das Regen/ Spritzwasser nicht die Ei..r runterläuft.
Das übrigens hatte ich beim Mullion- Einteiler.
Auch ist m.E. jeder Auftriebskörper unter der Gürtellinie im Fall der Fälle eher negativ.
Darum diese Wahl.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## speedy509 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

hallo
hab mir heute einen wft sundridge einteiler für 105 euros bei moritz gekauft und fahr morgen mit der ms forelle raus (-9 grad laut wetterbericht):vik:
ich werde berichten ob er warm genug bzw auch beweglich genug war/ist

im vergleich zum abu garcia ist er auf jeden fall bequemer


----------



## speedy509 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schwimmanzug/Floatinganzug*

So , bin wieder zurück 
Es war noch kälter morgens und ich hab nicht gefroren. Der Anzug hält bombig warm, das einzigste was etwas störte ist die riesige kaputze beim überkopfwurf.


----------

